# My Namibian Adventure!



## Ivan Muller (Sep 10, 2014)

My two weeks in Namibia, more info and photos here at: http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2014)

A beautiful country. One of my co-workers took a tog-trip there. The pictures she was able to take were breath-taking.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 10, 2014)

yes you cant actually go wrong there....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2014)

She can't wait to go back. A nice friendly place to visit. And since she is also a geologist, Namiba has multiple attractions for her. I am going to ask her if she wants to post some of her pictures here.


----------

